# Sybilla pretiosa - photos



## Rob Byatt (Sep 25, 2006)

I almost lost the female when taking these - not seen a female fly like that for a long time !


----------



## Greg Richards (Sep 25, 2006)

WoW!! .. Ferocious looking aint she!!!


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 25, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she looks awesome will u be breeding and selling them? i want to get my hands on some :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Greg Richards (Sep 25, 2006)

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she looks awesome will u be breeding and selling them? i want to get my hands on some :shock: :shock: :shock:


QFT ... are ya


----------



## Justin (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous Rob, how do you find them to keep? Easy enough?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems I never replied to this ! I have mated off my only remaining female and she is producing ootheca, though I am not too concerned if they do not hatch as Sheldon is probably going to take over with this species.

Just some new pictures of my remaining adult female....


----------



## wuwu (Feb 5, 2007)

they are an interesting little species but they definitely require more attention than any of the other species i've kept. i started off with 16 and i'm down to 5.


----------



## AFK (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, amazing looking species! looks very similar to the arizona unicorn mantis.


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have found this species to be quite simple to culture. At the lower stages (as younger nymhs) they are well suited to a communal setup. Keep them warm with a fairly low humidity and you should do well.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems people have lost interest in this species, so this my stir it up !

The last time I saw _S. pretiosa_ nymphs was around '96 when David Oliveira was breeding them !!!! This is the tirst time I have seen them since, so enjoy.....


----------



## wuwu (Mar 21, 2007)

i really enjoy mine! hopefully i can breed them, i have 5 sub adults, 4 female and 1 male. i originally had 16 nymphs, but due to my negligence, i lost a lot to starvation and cannibalism.


----------



## jandl2204 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have found our culture to be fairly simple to rear and breed with the exception of one or two ootheca which never hatched they have been quite successful.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice photos Rob. I expect to see this species everywhere soon, and with good reason too; theyre awsome and they lay like crazy!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing some ooths for sale soon!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 23, 2007)

Ive got 30+ incubating. But as you may or may not know, i prefer to secure the next generations future before selling, so a few hundred more nymphs and then ill sell.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 23, 2007)

gorgeouse,

love the small nympths


----------

